# Our puppy hardly ever barks



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

I was wondering at what ages your cockapoos started barking. Our 4 1/2 month old puppy rarely barks - some days never,other days once or twice if something startles him. Does that just mean he's just quiet or will he bark more as he gets older?


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Make the most of it😂. Our pup didn’t really start barking til he was about 8 months old and then he went through a spell of barking a lot at things that didn’t used to bother him. We He seems to be getting less barky again at nearly 12 months.


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

Thank you, I thought that might be the case 🙄. I suppose it was just wishful thinking. Our neighbors dog barks all the time so he'll probably start copying him soon.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi , my Louis very rarely barks and he is nearly 3.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

Oooh I like the sound of that. There is still hope that he'll stay quiet.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

My Louie is very vocal! And has been from about 12 weeks. He’s now nearly 19 weeks.


----------



## lesleyaparry (Nov 28, 2017)

Our Rosie barks quite a lot. I think she does it to get our attention more often than not or if she is bored. Our trainer says to ignore her but not easy because I don't want to disturb our neighbours. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eviefromscotland (Sep 25, 2019)

My 12 week old cockapoo does not bark often, but when she does it is quite piercing.
Should I ignore this?


----------



## Pippa234 (Sep 29, 2019)

My 10 week old Pippa has started getting vocal. She barks at her own reflection. I have a feeling she is going to be quite vocal.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Lucky only really barked to play as a pup. Then he learned to bark at the post man. Other than that he rarely barks (thankfully) but does a pathetic “woof” in a grumpy way under his breath at times.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

My Louie is now11months an beginning to bark less for my attention. Like you said we are told to ignore but they are really quiet persistent! He barks at random noises which is ok, some ok his barking is like ‘talk’. I’ve worked a lot on training by giving rewards for’quiet’. I’m hope that he’ll really calm down within the next 6 month. My hurdle is when we get back from a good walk when he should be tired he goes crazy for about 15 minutes. I give him pressure strokes down his back which helps to calm him a bit.


----------

